# Are parents the major reason for speedcubers in India being slow?



## Aaditeya (Oct 4, 2015)

A previous thread 'Why are cubers in India so slow?' , a majority of people said that it is more because of parents . But did you ever question yourself saying that ? Please participate in the Poll and give your suggestions after thinking about this .

And I'm saying* MAJOR* reason . So please don't take that as the ONLY reason .


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 4, 2015)

Who said cubers in India are slow?


----------



## Aaditeya (Oct 4, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Who said cubers in India are slow?



A thread , 'Why are cubers in India so slow?'. And my question is on people in that thread saying PARENTS are the reason for a major population of Speed cubers being not as fast as the generation which is now there . India is working on its speed in speed cubing . We are not slow but average . 

And THANKS for participating !:tu


----------



## starcuber (Oct 4, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Who said cubers in India are slow?



here https://http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/regions.php?regionId=India&eventId=&years=&mixed=Mixed 


we kinda started late


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Oct 4, 2015)

I wouldn't say that we are slow but instead we prioritize on studies and other stuff (for some "other stuff"=Cubing)


----------



## Aaditeya (Oct 4, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> I wouldn't say that we are slow but instead we prioritize on studies and other stuff (for some "other stuff"=Cubing)



You're right .


----------



## FailCuber (Oct 4, 2015)

LOL no.... Korean students are much more busier then Indian students.. but they are not slow for sure.


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Oct 4, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> I wouldn't say that we are slow but instead we prioritize on studies and other stuff (for some "other stuff"=Cubing)



lol'd
as if all the fast people don't do anything else besides cubing.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Oct 4, 2015)

collppllzbf2lll said:


> lol'd
> as if all the fast people don't do anything else besides cubing.



*FOR SOME "OTHER STUFF"=CUBING*


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Oct 4, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> *FOR SOME "OTHER STUFF"=CUBING*



your excuse was



Please Dont Ask said:


> we prioritize on studies and other stuff (for some "other stuff"=Cubing)



for indians being slow(or on the slow side, you said that indians aren't slow but then you came with''instead we prioritize on studies'' so I'm not sure what you're trying to say), but if you also prioritize on cubing then how is that an excuse for being slow? I was just saying that india is not the only country where people study and cube simultaneously.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Oct 4, 2015)

This whole thing is ridiculous. Painting all cubers from one country does not represent each individual cuber. Look at the olympics. It is often certain countries doing well in certain events but that doesn't mean that it represents the people are "slow" or fast because they are from the country themselves.


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 4, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> This whole thing is ridiculous. Painting all cubers from one country does not represent each individual cuber. Look at the olympics. It is often certain countries doing well in certain events but that doesn't mean that it represents the people are "slow" or fast because they are from the country themselves.


Ok yeah sure. But the fact of the matter is that India is just statistically not as fast at cubing compared to some other countries. 0.73% of US cubers have sub 10 averages compared to 0.17% of Indian cubers. UK has a solid 1.67%, Poland has .89%, and even Australia and Mexico are better. It is just kind of surprising considering they have relatively large community. 

I'm sure people will pick apart my stats and show how I'm wrong, but there you go.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 5, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Ok yeah sure. But the fact of the matter is that India is just statistically not as fast at cubing compared to some other countries. 0.73% of US cubers have sub 10 averages compared to 0.17% of Indian cubers. UK has a solid 1.67%, Poland has .89%, and even Australia and Mexico are better. It is just kind of surprising considering they have relatively large community.
> 
> I'm sure people will pick apart my stats and show how I'm wrong, but there you go.



I guess maybe india has a lot more noob cubers?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 5, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> I guess maybe india has a lot more noob cubers?



probably yes over their total population


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 5, 2015)

uhh why parents? what do parents have to do with this?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 5, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> uhh why parents? what do parents have to do with this?



"they are forced to prioritize school over cubing"
like everyone has no life except cubing lolol


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 5, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> "they are forced to prioritize school over cubing"
> like everyone has no life except cubing lolol



wait I'm supposed to have a life other than cubing!?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 5, 2015)

To be fair, being in an education system in an Asian country is far more taxing than in a Western country. This isn't a hasty generalisation; I have had classmates who migrated (or returned) from Europe and America, and they pretty much got a rude shock when they joined local schools here.


----------



## Aaditeya (Oct 5, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> This whole thing is ridiculous. Painting all cubers from one country does not represent each individual cuber. Look at the olympics. It is often certain countries doing well in certain events but that doesn't mean that it represents the people are "slow" or fast because they are from the country themselves.



Okay , not all but take the major population which is into Speed cubing .


----------



## mns112 (Oct 5, 2015)

The Indian education system just gets on my nerves. The amount of importance given to sitting in a class learning things that would be useless to you later is too much. I would rather just stay home learning on my own than from someone who is just in it for the money. (This is directed to one of my teachers who complains about the money she is earning. Take no notice of me. I'm just ranting here.) Overall, I just think Collin is lucky


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Oct 5, 2015)

I am from India and am decent..subb 11 at 3x3, sub 47 at 4x4, sub 1;35 at 5x5, etc.

I agree that the Indian Education system is really messed up and stuff but blaming parents for us being slow is just BS. The reason is that there are just so many cubers here, and manyyyy of them are nubs. Life is different in every country but you can't come up with such reasons for yourself being slow.


----------



## adimare (Oct 5, 2015)

Awwww someone is mad at mommy and daddy because they won't let him cube 24/7.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Oct 5, 2015)

To OP, I hope you do realise that post is incredibly old and we have come a long way since then, we have had AsR's and WR's now. And a league past all the statistics that were made in the original post calling indian cubers slow. As Drew pointed out the number of sub10 solvers, of course it is worth noticing. But i must mention that cubing started late here overall and we are just picking up. As another statistic, look at Number of sub10 averages by the year (2015/2014/2013)


Spoiler



US=57/36/25
India=7/1/0
UK=7/7/3
Poland=14/9/6
Australia=3/3/3


I think the numbers speak for themselves. I do not mean you are wrong. I just want to give you a different perspective. The more competitions are there and more people get fast, this rate increases. Despite that, yes there are lot of huge workshops here for purposes of spreading cubing or just trying for some guiness/limca record for most people solving a rubiks cube (as those are easy ways to get a WR on your name), they do promote noob cubers. India probably has the biggest load of noobs in the world.
Also, I agree the education system is pretty terrible and all, but yeah you can't blame the system or your parents. You want something, you go out there and practise for it.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 5, 2015)

Just wondering, is it an option to get homeschooled?


----------



## FailCuber (Oct 5, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Ok yeah sure. But the fact of the matter is that India is just statistically not as fast at cubing compared to some other countries. 0.73% of US cubers have sub 10 averages compared to 0.17% of Indian cubers. UK has a solid 1.67%, Poland has .89%, and even Australia and Mexico are better. It is just kind of surprising considering they have relatively large community.
> 
> I'm sure people will pick apart my stats and show how I'm wrong, but there you go.



I'm sure Korean students are much more busier then Indian students. They go to an academy right after school and then come home at 10 pm.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 6, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Just wondering, is it an option to get homeschooled?


I havent heard of homeschooling. You go to a reagular school. The only option is if you choose to go to a public school or private school.


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 6, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> I'm sure Korean students are much more busier then Indian students. They go to an academy right after school and then come home at 10 pm.





FailCuber said:


> LOL no.... Korean students are much more busier then Indian students.. but they are not slow for sure.



Hey LOL we don't need to get into fights about who is more busy? Have you seen our entrance exams to universities? They totally make the SAT look like garbage. 
http://jeeadv.iitb.ac.in/sites/www2.iitb.ac.in.jeeadv/files/qpapers/2014p1key_0.pdf
http://jeeadv.iitb.ac.in/sites/www2.iitb.ac.in.jeeadv/files/qpapers/2014p2key.pdf
I don't want to fight for no reason, but let me give you my day. Please note that I go to afternoon school.
Wake Up at 5.
Study for 2 hours.
Go to classes for 4 hours.
Come back and do school homework.
Go to school for 6 hours.
Come back, eat and do homework, then study again till 9ish.
Do programming/cubing/ anything till 10:30 and then sleep.
This is just 10th Grade. For our entrance exams, there are people who study for 15-16 hours a day, for two years straight.

*To Indians : Nobody's Parents are the problem. The system is not the problem.You are the problem.*
You may complain that your parents want you to study, then its because they want you to have a good future, and the only way to a good future in India is by studying. If you can't manage studying and cubing then it's your fault. Instead of complaining over and over again, just finish your schoolwork ASAP so that you can cube. I have maintained good grades in school and I do cube and have extracurricular activities. I'm in Grade 10 - Indians will know what that means.


AlexMaass said:


> Just wondering, is it an option to get homeschooled?


Yes, but that means you don't get as many marks because you can't do practicals if you're homeschooled. Besides, a lot of people choose to go to a non attending school after tenth grade so that they can focus on their entrance exams.


----------



## nvpendsey (Oct 9, 2015)

Well I am from India also (currently in 10th).
I feel that parents are a reason for Indian speed cubers being slow as parents have too much control over their children's life.But still the more bigger problem are 
1)Almost no exposure about cubing and more specifically speed cubing.
2)Lack of nice online stores(that are cheap) and lack of competitions.
3)Lack of support from parents and enthusiasm form cubers.
4)The biggest CUBER=NERD and "Cube is too hard".
(I am saying maybe because my father would not allow me to buy any cube while I am in 10th Class. :-()


----------



## starcuber (Oct 30, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> I guess maybe india has a lot more noob cubers?



maybe , many cubers who go for competition average sub 60,50,40


----------



## rishirs321 (Feb 3, 2016)

nvpendsey said:


> Well I am from India also (currently in 10th).
> I feel that parents are a reason for Indian speed cubers being slow as parents have too much control over their children's life.But still the more bigger problem are
> 1)Almost no exposure about cubing and more specifically speed cubing.
> 2)Lack of nice online stores(that are cheap) and lack of competitions.
> ...



Cubelelo, SCMU etc are good online stores with high quality speedcubes


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 30, 2020)

nvpendsey said:


> Well I am from India also (currently in 10th).
> I feel that parents are a reason for Indian speed cubers being slow as parents have too much control over their children's life.But still the more bigger problem are
> 1)Almost no exposure about cubing and more specifically speed cubing.
> 2)Lack of nice online stores(that are cheap) and lack of competitions.
> ...


A 5 year bump and the situation is still the same except for stores and comps here


----------



## Zubin Park (Oct 30, 2020)

FailCuber said:


> I'm sure Korean students are much more busier then Indian students. They go to an academy right after school and then come home at 10 pm.


Yeah that's true, but I'm sub-8, although I dealt with secondary school a couple years back. It's busy, but not impossible.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 30, 2020)

Zubin Park said:


> Yeah that's true, but I'm sub-8, although I dealt with secondary school a couple years back. It's busy, but not impossible.


Any tips? because I'm struggling.

EDIT: I'm Indian


----------



## Zubin Park (Oct 30, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Any tips? because I'm struggling.
> 
> EDIT: I'm Indian


Don't overpractice. I still practice 45 min max for all my events. Just don't waste time and get your goals done. Of course, I cube throughout the day a bit, just spamming algs and solves. Another tip is to manage priorities, and rank cubing into it. For me, cubing is ranked #6 or 7, so that's why I don't practice a lot. I practice just enough to maintain my times, I'm not trying to go any faster. Finally, have really good work ethic. In secondary school, I dealt with national ice hockey tournaments, school, music, and cubing was something I had to fit into my schedule.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 31, 2020)

Zubin Park said:


> Don't overpractice. I still practice 45 min max for all my events. Just don't waste time and get your goals done. Of course, I cube throughout the day a bit, just spamming algs and solves. Another tip is to manage priorities, and rank cubing into it. For me, cubing is ranked #6 or 7, so that's why I don't practice a lot. I practice just enough to maintain my times, I'm not trying to go any faster. Finally, have really good work ethic. In secondary school, I dealt with national ice hockey tournaments, school, music, and cubing was something I had to fit into my schedule.


Thank you for the tips. I'm studying in the 9th grade and in India, 10th grade is a very big thing because we have public exams and they are VERY HARD to crack. I'm crumbling under pressure right now and I didn't know what to do next year.


----------

